# L-Brackets RRS vs. Kirk vs. Markins on 5dmkii ?



## hiker (Dec 14, 2011)

What are your experiences with L-Brackets RRS, Kirk and Markins on the 5dmkii ?


----------



## Canon-F1 (Dec 14, 2011)

they are from metal, they fit, they are expensiv.
not much to tell otherwise.

the kirks can be attached to the camera strap holder and the BG to minimize vibration (but i donÂ´t think that will have a great effect) at least i did not notice it.
i ended up buying a Fittest L-bracket for 130 euros.

http://www.fittestphoto.com/?fproduct/l2/i34


----------



## motorhead (Dec 14, 2011)

I use RRS plates on all my lenses and both bodies without any issues on a Markins M10 ballhead fitted with the RRS lever action LR11 QR clamp _with just one exception_.

Thats my EF 100-400L IS telephoto to which I attached a Markins PL-55 QR plate. I had problems from the word go trying to use the PL-55 in the LR-11 clamp which simply refused point blank to grip. I've overcome the problem by using a piece of self adhesive sail repair cloth (thick and heavy stuff) to the underside of the PL-55 plate and thats solved it.

I'm lead to believe that the lever action LR11 QR clamp has a smaller "throw" between clamped and released and that the problem would not exist with the knob action clamps. Its to do with manufacturing tolerances and obviously using RRS plates with the RRS clamp works, but mixing manufacturers is a little more awkward.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Dec 14, 2011)

I went with the RRS as I can match it with their bh-55 ballhead+lever released clamp and get some marginal savings.

Love the large ballhead (i think it's one of the largest ones out there with the biggest surface area).

No issues, excellent customer service, made in usa, & local business in SLO, California here to support!


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 14, 2011)

I use RRS L brackets

I have modified mine to be able to fit the black rapid strap connectors and also modified them the fit into the new capture system so i can secure them to my belt. All still prototype stage but seem to work well so far
basically the L bracket never ever need to come off now as I can have the rapid strap connected while the bracket is clipped into the capture giving me double security and when i want to go to tripod i can just unclip the carabina from the rapid strap while its secured to the capture release the capture and pop it into the tripod as the Black rapid Tr-1 connector just flaps down flush with the base of the L bracket. its nearly perfect. Only issue is the 1 Series body is not as comfortable as the 5 due to the extra bulk so trying to work around that


----------



## DBCdp (Dec 14, 2011)

Have RRS L plates on 5D and 5DMkII, need one for my 7D. Use their lever quick release on my BH40 ballhead and Slik CF Monopod as well as their tilt mount and knob quick release on an Induro CF monopod. Use RRS flash brackets with the Fives so it all ties together perfectly. Their name says it all, as it truly is Really Right Stuff! Wouldn't go any other way. Have zero failures to hold in 4 years. Nuff said.


----------



## TonyY (Dec 15, 2011)

Pixel King, ETTL and FCM - flash control menu (Canon camera newer than 40D)


----------



## hiker (Dec 15, 2011)

@ All, Thanks a lot for your informations.
@ Canon-F1 The Fittest looks interesting / Didn't know that company. Thanks for the link.


----------

